# New PJs!



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm a dork. I tried my hand at sewing today! She hates me right now.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Awwe she looks ADORABLE!!!:biggrin: she doesn't look like she hates you, she has her "I love my Mommy" look on!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Hahaha! I love it! That is just too darn cute! The sheltie looks so smug like "I have my own built in pajamas."


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Well, SHE might hate you. But I don't. 'Cuz you just gave me my last little giggle before bed.

What a cutie! She actually doesn't even look too pi$$ed off. Bishop, on the other hand.... :tongue:


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

SO CUTE! I'm melting from the cuteness 

I love sighthounds in jammies haha  


Whippet that I lived with:











She's got SO many pairs of jammies. And she pokes the pair she wants to wear. 


And my friend that owns her gave Abbie her own pair LOL




















But Abbie has a lot of fur, so I doubt she'll ever need them lol


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

:thumb: looks good  never thought of jammies for dogs. the face face says....ummm really mom???? and bishops is yup she just did that and then posted it for everyone to see. lol.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

It's adorable! I just love dressing up dogs for some reason, probably because my two 'real' kids are boys!


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

She looks adorable, and you did a great job on those pjs. Makes me wish I had a girl <sigh>


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Make em in blue! Though if you live in TX you probably don't need them at all anyways! Meggels, she likes wearing them? I hope Tess does when she realizes that they keep her warm. Abbie looks cute in them too!


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh, we have some cold days (more nights here) but being boys they often "miss" and end up peeing on themselves.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

mischiefgrrl said:


> Hahaha! I love it! That is just too darn cute! *The sheltie looks so smug like "I have my own built in pajamas."*


AHHAHA, I was thinking the same thing! Its the same look that the Collies give Brody when he has to have his sweater on!LOL


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

All the PJ's are just adorable!


----------



## andrea1 (Jun 29, 2011)

looks great. Maybe we can order some of it.. hehehhee..


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

the looks on their faces says,thank god these are pjs and not everyday wear lol,karen


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm impressed I am real bad at sewing. The machine hates me. He's so cute.


----------



## Mollygirl (May 14, 2011)

You did good. She looks so cute but kind of embarrassed, like Mom, I don't want to wear this. Did you have a pattern? I dapple a little in sewing and would love to make Molly something but I would have to have a pattern to do it.


----------



## andrea1 (Jun 29, 2011)

lily said:


> the looks on their faces says,thank god these are pjs and not everyday wear lol,karen


and the dog says " sew some more mommy" lol

the Pj's are really so great!


----------

